
Jazzed-up Microsoft is cooler than before: Reuters/Ipsos - petrel
http://www.reuters.com/article/2013/02/21/us-microsoft-poll-idUSBRE91K05P20130221
======
jgroome
Bit of a non-issue really, surely?

As for Microsoft being perceived as "cooler", maybe it's because their parents
are all using Apple products (mine, well into their 50s, are MacBook and
iPhone users, and my 62 year old aunt is the same). Maybe it's something to do
with how they get hand-me-down devices and so associate Apple with two/three-
year-old tech.

Interesting though that they count 18 - 29 as "young adult". I'm 29 and
consider myself well over the technological hill compared to the
whippersnappers working in tech now. It also seems kind of pointless to ask 18
- 29 year olds what they consider "cool"; I'd have thought an age group like
13 - 18 would be more informative.

------
bonchibuji
'But Google Inc's Android brand did even better, with a full 70 percent giving
it the thumbs up.'

Always wondered how many of the Android users really knew that it's from
Google. Any stats?

There was even a great discussion about how Google was planning to kill the
Android brand. Maybe they have realized that people don't associate Google
with Android.

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5256888>

Edit: Added link

------
SlipperySlope
What would really be cool…

Build the windows UI On top of Linux and open-source the whole thing.

And for mobile, put Windows apps on android.

